# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Deelnemers Online sportvragenlijst gevraagd Maastricht University - Win VVV-bon!

## Sportonderzoek

*Beste sportieveling,

Wij zijn hard op zoek naar mensen die een online vragenlijst over sport willen invullen en een VVV-bon t.w.v. 100, 50, 20 of 10 euro willen winnen!
Voorwaarden: 
- Ben je tussen de 18 en 35 jaar? 
- Sport je minstens 3x per week? 
- Heb je een goede beheersing van de Nederlandse taal?
3x ja? Ga dan naar deze link: http://bit.ly/hetsportonderzoek 
Of stuur een e-mail naar: [email protected] 
Duur: slechts 25 min. 

Hartelijke groeten,
Het onderzoeksteam Maastricht University

ECP: 33022014 
Exp.: 31/12/2014*

----------

